

Social Music Startup Looking For Marketing Savvy Co-Founder - dglassan

Disrupt.fm offers musicians word of mouth music distribution through Facebook.<p>Musicians can leverage their fan base to help promote their brand by offering free music downloads in exchange for sharing the song on Facebook. I've seen some good traction since launching in early January but I'm looking for a marketing focused co-founder to handle the musician acquisitions while I focus on the technical aspects of improving the site.<p>I'm looking for a co-founder with proven marketing skills to engage with bands, managers, and record labels to introduce them to the benefits of Disrupt.fm. Experience with Copywriting and Email Marketing are a big plus. Experience or connections in the music industry is an even bigger plus.<p>Since chemistry between founders is essential, please provide your Skype username so that we can video chat if I think there's a good fit.<p>If interested, contact me at dave@disrupt.fm<p>http://www.disrupt.fm
======
mjspicolli
Just sent you an email. I'd like to know a little more about the site.

